# Waiting



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm due to start taking norhisterone next month for our short protocol with egg collection pencilled in for 12th May, typical though that my period is late this month only a day so far, I've done a hpt which was negative.
I'm just wondering though if I'm a day or two late now that will affect wen my day 21 is to start the tablets so will this all have a knock on effect and delay my egg collection? 

Sarah x


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Sarah,

I think it will yes but I wouldn't think it would be too long a delay. 

I finished my pill today and as soon as AF arrives have to call the hospital to start short protocol. They said my egg collection would be w/c 14th April! Exciting times but I have had bad side affects from just taking the pill so dreading the injections.

If u are not sure  I would call the hospital and check with them aswell

Lorna

X


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, my period came one day late so hoping it won't delay things too much as I need a rough idea wen ec and et will be to be able to book time off work as I'm hoping to take two wks leave.
I've got to phone Jodie at crgw tomorro for her to work out my day 21 to start the tablets do I'll check with her then.

Hope everything goes well with your cycle

Sarah x


----------

